# Barking at Night



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you use white noise for a while until they stop ? Wait a few weeks and see if they’re better.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Dechi said:


> Can you use white noise for a while until they stop ? Wait a few weeks and see if they’re better.


Oh, you know what? I just realized that we used to have a desk fan running while we were asleep every night, but for the last couple of weeks we haven't been using it because I had a cold and it was making me cough. I'll have to run it again tonight and see if that helps!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Training to not bark is one of my few epic fails with our dogs. They don't bark much at night though and if they do there really is a person or critter very close to the house, so I don't mind so much. I wish you luck on getting things settled down. To me there isn't much that is more of a drag than missing sleep.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Any routine / ritual that changes for sleep can set off barking for my dogs. I’ve recently decided to sleep only with the Pomeranian in my bedroom due to my pet allergies. The only reason we let the pom stay is because he would bark like a madman if he is kicked out. Sometimes he will bark in the middle of the night because he wants something such as water. The rest of my dogs are well behaved and don’t bark. I feel bad that the Pomeranian gets his way for his bad behavior but it is impossible to correct his barking problem. You can try water bottle if they bark. It works on all of my dogs except the Pomeranian.


----------

